# JH Perfomace B210 vs. 21' Majek Texas Slam



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

I know there is a thread already on this topic, but want to see if I can get anymore feed back on the subject. Leaning towards JH, any thoughts?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Great boat-That is my choice.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I may be off on this but I was under the impression that the Majek was built along the same lines as the Explorer. If that is true the JH is going to be a much faster boat. Not all Tunnel V's are created the same. The 21 JH with the TRP would be a great set up. I think the rides in terms of smoothness, dryness etc. are going to be close due to both having a narrow beam which allows them to cut through the waves better and I know the JH has a very wide rolled gunnel that deflects the spray down and away making it a very dry boat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Fit, Finish, and Service will be tops with the JH. Good choice in my opinion.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

i owned the JH 21 W/ the 150 TRP and kick my own ***** everyday for selling that boat! not the fastest boat on the water but definetly DRY and much faster than any "like" Tunnel v ...i think if i had to do it today i'd slap a "sho 200" on and let it eat.............


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> i owned the JH 21 W/ the 150 TRP and kick my own ***** everyday for selling that boat! not the fastest boat on the water but definetly DRY and much faster than any "like" Tunnel v ...i think if i had to do it today i'd slap a "sho 200" on and let it eat.............


I like that idea too....
But a yamaha 150 4stroke would be a smooth riding gas sippin machine.


----------



## Whiskey & Cork (Nov 30, 2011)

Jh is the way to go ive owned a 19 and now a 24 and drove a 21 and it is a really nice boat. Not only do you get an awesome boat but John and Bob at sport marine stand behind there boats and are some of the most honest people in the business


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Hers is the story I got take as u want . The molds for the Texas Slam ( I saw one at the show nice) are the old Bay Warrior molds that was the same as explorer and so on the molds went from Bay Warrior to Pro Boats ( never used them ) or Piranah (?) in Marble Falls they went under and Majek went and got all the molds from them I think they have a attack flat mold and a high side deep v that is the mix They might have re tooled them some but that is the info I got


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

JH


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Versus!!!!!!*

Majek will be around for WARRANTY!!!!!!If ever needed from the posts above I don't think the same can be said about JH!!


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

JH going somewhere?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

cw said:


> If ever needed from the posts above I don't think the same can be said about JH!!


How do you figure?


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I was at the boat show in Houston and looked at the Majek and JH. JH looked and finished out better than the Majek. I really like Majek boats but walked away very un-impressed with the 21 Slam.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

remember the JH is not a TV, the tunnel will run shallower; but i never had a problem running anywhere i needed to fish in my 21 JH. i like Majek boats also and know they do great work and also have great re-sell value. but i think the jury is still out on these models......my .02 cents


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

cw said:


> Majek will be around for WARRANTY!!!!!!If ever needed from the posts above I don't think the same can be said about JH!!


What the hell are you smoking???

I have nothing to say about the Majek warranty. I have no experience with that.

The guys at Sport Marine / JH Performance are top notch. I do have experience with them.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Durtjunkee said:


> What the hell are you smoking???
> 
> I have nothing to say about the Majek warranty. I have no experience with that.
> 
> The guys at Sport Marine / JH Performance are top notch. I do have experience with them.


 I agree--What the hell are you smoking.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

cw said:


> Majek will be around for WARRANTY!!!!!!If ever needed from the posts above I don't think the same can be said about JH!!


 Agree with Durtjunkee---What the hell are you smoking?????


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

*JH*

I've been in a 24 JH now for 8 years. A 21 with a 150 TRP is one heck of a rig. If you outfit the JH with a single prop motor you will get no where the performance out the boat as you would with a TRP. That boat is made for a TRP. A 21 with a TRP 150 Yamaha should run around 51 53 mph. Real rough water like crossing into Trinity from Eagle will give most boats a hard time as it does with the JH. 
I owe around 7g's on my JH. Right now i could sell it at the drop of a hat for 20g's. It's got good resalevalue in my opinion. You have to take care of your boat however to keep the resale value where you want it. Wash everytime, flush, keep covered, and do the maintenence on the motor. Wax with nufinish once or twice a year and your good to go.

Biggie


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*smoking!!*

the other day there was a post here where jh would not warranty a busted hull wasn't there?maybe I was smoking something then!!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

cw said:


> the other day there was a post here where jh would not warranty a busted hull wasn't there?maybe I was smoking something then!!


There was a thread about how the new owner of JH, Sport Marine, would not honor a warranty issued by the previous owner, John Holley, that he was supposed to honor under the terms of the sale of JH Performance Boats. However, Sport Marine was willing to work with the guy to make the repairs or get him in a new hull. I fail to see how that reflects poorly on the current ownership of JH. But you're probably one of those people that breaks their fishing rod in their tailgate and thinks the manufacturer should give you a new one for free.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Different owners and you do not know the whole story. Sport Marine is TOPS!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

cw said:


> the other day there was a post here where jh would not warranty a busted hull wasn't there?maybe I was smoking something then!!


Seriously???? do you realize that Sport Marine bought the molds etc. from John Holley and that as part of the buyout Sport Marine was going to do the repairs because they wanted to make sure it was done correctly and not just some patch job. Do you realize that more importantly on that thread you are talking about that the boat was out of the warranty time frame.

The original boats came with a 7 year transferable warranty...The guy had a 2004 model boat he boat used...do the math above 2004 +7 = 2011.

Sport Marine has been around for many years.... you obviously are an arm chair QB that doesn't really have a clue.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

back to the original poster...Sport Marine also sells the Majek boats (or at least they did last time I was by there and they were a sponsor of the Majek tournament last summer) so you could possibly look at both boats at the same time. They also sell Gulf Coast Boats.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> back to the original poster...Sport Marine also sells the Majek boats (or at least they did last time I was by there and they were a sponsor of the Majek tournament last summer) so you could possibly look at both boats at the same time. They also sell Gulf Coast Boats.


Yeah Sport Marine is cool. John over there is easy to work with.

Biggie


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Obviously cw has no idea what he is talking about-He reads 1/2 the story & comprehends zero & that makes him an expert.


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Funny*

Funny how nobody can have their own opinion here!Grow up girls!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> Seriously???? do you realize that Sport Marine bought the molds etc. from John Holley and that as part of the buyout Sport Marine was going to do the repairs because they wanted to make sure it was done correctly and not just some patch job. Do you realize that more importantly on that thread you are talking about that the boat was out of the warranty time frame.
> 
> The original boats came with a 7 year transferable warranty...The guy had a 2004 model boat he boat used...do the math above 2004 +7 = 2011.
> 
> Sport Marine has been around for many years.... you obviously are an arm chair QB that doesn't really have a clue.


And you accused me of not being able to handle someone downing my boat, from the sound of it you didn't take to kindly to him saying that JH won't handle a warrantly problem. Whether or not it's true, you don't sound to happy to hear bad things about J and H. Anyways, It is my understanding that the Texas Slam has a tunnel and the JH doesn't, so it should ultimately come down to whether or not you need the extra few inches of shallow water capabilities that the tunnel would give you. Both companies build a good boat but they are slightly different hulls. JH will be faster and more efficient but the Texas Slam should be able to run and get up in shallower water.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

cw said:


> Funny how nobody can have their own opinion here!Grow up girls!


From all of us so called girls it would be nice to hear an educated opinion.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> And you accused me of not being able to handle someone downing my boat, from the sound of it you didn't take to kindly to him saying that JH won't handle a warrantly problem. Whether or not it's true, you don't sound to happy to hear bad things about J and H. Anyways, It is my understanding that the Texas Slam has a tunnel and the JH doesn't, so it should ultimately come down to whether or not you need the extra few inches of shallow water capabilities that the tunnel would give you. Both companies build a good boat but they are slightly different hulls. JH will be faster and more efficient but the Texas Slam should be able to run and get up in shallower water.


I don't have a problem with you or anyone else saying they don't like my boat...I have heard it already..."it has low sides", "it's not kid friendly", "it's a tunnel v" etc. etc. I don't come on here acting like I know everything about every boat available like you do. I also don't come on here claiming that my boat will run in spit, at 80 mph, and eats up the rough stuff etc. etc.

My beef is with CW bashing a company that won't honor a warranty on a used boat that the warranty period had already expired on. Bash away if you don't like low sided boats, or the fact that it is a tunnel v style boat I could care less...the boat suits my needs perfectly fine. It's my opinion that him bashing Sport Marine for not honoring a warranty on a used boat that the warranty period already expired would be like someone bashing Tran Sport and claiming their customer service is bad...just flat out false.

If you can dig up a post here on 2cool where Sport Marine has screwed someone on a boat that they built (not John Holley) and not honored a warranty I'll apologize to you.


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wow!*



Court said:


> From all of us so called girls it would be nice to hear an educated opinion.


I'm wondering how you can educate someone who will only hear what they want!:headknockLol


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

CW...get your facts straight then come back later.

For the record...
James....I don't like your boat....But that's just my opinion.
Spotsndots....i do like yours...again my opinion.

There.....That should settle yalls pizzin match 

Back to the original poster....a couple more differences

Majek uses wood. JH is all synthetic.

Majek screws their consoles to the deck....TABOO in my opinion....and I'm being nice.


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I think the JH is in the lead however going to look at the Slam today at SA boatshow. Thanks again


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> i owned the JH 21 W/ the 150 TRP and kick my own ***** everyday for selling that boat! not the fastest boat on the water but definetly DRY and much faster than any "like" Tunnel v ...i think if i had to do it today i'd slap a "sho 200" on and let it eat.............


that was hands down the best riding boat you've owned. smooth, dry, shallow (enough) and perfect speed. i'm looking for one to buy, so if you find one, holla at me.

differences that i've noticed between the texas slam and the jh (other than the obvious) 1. storage. the jh has TONS of storage... literally. 2. the center console on the jh is glassed in vs. the majek which is screwed in. 3. jh is 100% composite and the majek isn't.

i'm sure the majek will run slightly shallower, however, i've been in my brother's old jh and a low tide in baffin and run the shallow side of tide gauge, stopped and got back up more than once. that's shallow enough for me.

im sure both are great boats; i can only vouch for the jh though. if i was spending someone elses money (or mine really), i'd get the jh.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> Majek screws their consoles to the deck....TABOO in my opinion....and I'm being nice.


As little of a detail in the grand scheme of things, that is how i feel too. I have written off boats because of that. I think its harder to do with a linered boat, but I'm sure someone can figure it out. I will never own another with a screwed down console. In fact, the first thing that should be done is replace any screw that could be thru bolted.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*21 w/TRP*

I own a 2004 21' that I bought from Holley, his original design had a flaw and my boat got water in it. Took it back to him 2 times and neither time did he correct the problem correctly. IE the water was still in the boat. After Sport Marine bought the name, I took it to John and he corrected the hull issues without any charge to me what so ever. Made sure all the water was out of the hull and corrected the flaws.

As stated, with the TRP this boat will go in many many places I should not be in. Think where birds are standing. Now, you can't do that as long a period of time as in a Majek, but most folks don't belong there as it is. New it went 53 (GPS) and flat water. I cruise now 45-47. Great boat and motor but loves the gas.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

fattyflattie said:


> As little of a detail in the grand scheme of things, that is how i feel too. I have written off boats because of that. I think its harder to do with a linered boat, but I'm sure someone can figure it out. I will never own another with a screwed down console. In fact, the first thing that should be done is replace any screw that could be thru bolted.


Consoles in bay boats should be glassed in....period.

Screws and/or bolts and the associated holes in the deck, are points for water to intrude. Add the intrusion points to a wooden floor, and you have double trouble. I don't care how much silicon you use, water will get in, soak the wood, add weight, and eventually rot. Marine grade plywood waranteed WHATEVER!!! That shat just aint right.

Do I even need to mention how the vibration caused by running in a chop will shake the console loose??? OOPS....just did.

Sorry for the rant....This is just a pet peave of mine. Once I see that on a boat, I never look at it again.


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*wow*



Durtjunkee said:


> Consoles in bay boats should be glassed in....period.
> 
> Screws and/or bolts and the associated holes in the deck, are points for water to intrude. Add the intrusion points to a wooden floor, and you have double trouble. I don't care how much silicon you use, water will get in, soak the wood, add weight, and eventually rot. Marine grade plywood waranteed WHATEVER!!! That shat just aint right.
> 
> ...


 attn internet gurus!!i will not argue your ignorance but i will give you my opinion whether you like it or not!MAJEK BOATS has been building boats longer than any of your other mentioned builders and i've never seen them screw a console to the floor!I've never heard of any issues with rot or anything for that matter,please state facts when trying to proove your ignorance!


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

heres one from a new 25 extreme on krestas web site,looks like screws to me but what do i know........like i said in my other post i like majeks and i like JH boats.......


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

cw said:


> attn internet gurus!!i will not argue your ignorance but i will give you my opinion whether you like it or not!MAJEK BOATS has been building boats longer than any of your other mentioned builders and i've never seen them screw a console to the floor!I've never heard of any issues with rot or anything for that matter,please state facts when trying to proove your ignorance!


Maybe you should open your eyes...here is one straight off of their website:


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

cw said:


> attn internet gurus!!i will not argue your ignorance but i will give you my opinion whether you like it or not!MAJEK BOATS has been building boats longer than any of your other mentioned builders and i've never seen them screw a console to the floor!I've never heard of any issues with rot or anything for that matter,please state facts when trying to proove your ignorance!


LOL

Majek does build a nice boat. If they built one for me i would give them another 100$ or whatever it took to get the console glassed in. I read on here a guy that got them to do it before.

Dont recall anyone saying the Majeks werent good boats, but i dont have a dog in this fight anyhow.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

illusion
http://majekboats.net/illusion_pics/DSC00835.jpg

extreme
http://majekboats.net/xtreme_pics/DSC00457.jpg

texas slam
http://www.krestasboats.com/boatimages/IMG_4563.JPG

CW??? Ya still there?


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

cw said:


> attn internet gurus!!i will not argue your ignorance but i will give you my opinion whether you like it or not!MAJEK BOATS has been building boats longer than any of your other mentioned builders and i've never seen them screw a console to the floor!I've never heard of any issues with rot or anything for that matter,please state facts when trying to proove your ignorance!


umm... every majek i've been on has had a console that wasn't glassed in. sorry buddy, but that's how they do things.


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*Wow*

Dang did I say that,those Majeks must be junk!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Uh back to the topic.....I have never been on a JH so do not really have anything to say. I have owned a 19TV and was NEVER all that impressed with the hull (even dangerous at times). Not that it really matters, but I was bummed that Majek bought that hull that so many have already copied. Kind of taints the name in my opinion.

CW - quit wasting bandwidth with foolish comments!!!


----------



## cw (Dec 1, 2011)

*slam*

I was told they didn't buy the mold but that they are building it for another company!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

wellconnected said:


> Uh back to the topic.....I have never been on a JH so do not really have anything to say. I have owned a 19TV and was NEVER all that impressed with the hull (even dangerous at times). Not that it really matters, but I was bummed that Majek bought that hull that so many have already copied. Kind of taints the name in my opinion.
> 
> CW - quit wasting bandwidth with foolish comments!!!


if i remember correctly, i bought your old boat, the 19tv bay raptor a few years back. it was a great little boat for cruising around the flats, but not really suited for rough waters in baffin.

the majek, to me, looks like a hybrid between an explorer and a jh. the bow seems to be more defined, like a jh, but still has a full tunnel like an explorer. maybe its just me...

one morning during a local tournament, we came across a shoalwater 19tv that had flipped because it took a wake from a barge wrong. the guys were telling us what had happened and it seemed like this was a flaw design in the hull. i will never own a tunnel v because of things like this.

with that being said, i've never felt unsafe in a jh... and we've been in some pretty bad weather/water in it. i'm sure the operator had alot to do with it (good job twitchtwitch-pause for keeping me alive). i'm sure it sounds stupid, but i think a jh is much more safe because of the lack of a full tunnel.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

cw said:


> I was told they didn't buy the mold but that they are building it for another company!


You voted for obama didn't you.....


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

cw said:


> Dang did I say that,those Majeks must be junk!


not junk, just not attention to detail like some. to each their own brah.


----------



## Mallard Mafia (Nov 25, 2012)

Majek+Wood construction= no bueno....My buddy already had his 18' RFL apart and stringers, etc. replaced all because of a 1' pipe that put a hole in the hull...total rebuild because of wood. I'm looking hard at JH. I'm in the market as well and doing research. That's what brought me here. But that is my first hand knowledge of Majek, however we were in 4" of water last weekend catching redfish too....


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a JH 21' Yamaha 4 Stroke and love it, I have it on the market with a buyer only because of health issues. Not a true tunnel and sips fuel and still run 51. I had Sport Marine install a raised deck aft and that made it even better. Talk to John at Sport Marine, you won't be unhappy.


----------

